# help



## NikhilCPC (May 24, 2011)

could any one tell about the icd 10 certification program through AAPC,,


----------



## NikhilCPC (May 24, 2011)

Need some prolong services..


----------



## NikhilCPC (May 25, 2011)

could any one tell about the icd 10 certification program through AAPC,,


----------



## NikhilCPC (May 25, 2011)

could any one tell about the icd 10 certification program through AAPC,,


----------



## NikhilCPC (May 25, 2011)

could any one tell about the icd 10 certification program through AAPC,,


----------



## lindseya (May 27, 2011)

The ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is the only step of this roadmap required for all certified AAPC members. You should prepare yourself as you would for other exams or assessments. To ensure employers continue to have confidence in a certified coder's ability to accurately code the current code sets, AAPC certified members will have two years to pass an open-book, online, unproctored assessment.

It will measure your understanding of ICD-10-CM format and structure, groupings and categories of codes, ICD-10-CM official guidelines, and coding concepts. 

Required for AAPC certified coders, recommended for all other coders 
Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation) 
75 questions, open-book, online, and unproctored 
Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee 
ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment) 
No CEUs given


----------

